# A laptop club



## guyguy (Apr 15, 2008)

this club is for ppl with laptops

post ur laptop specs and manufactuer


----------



## Judas (May 11, 2008)

My god this is a dead club lol ....ermm right that said I'm getting my first laptop next week


----------

